# Looking for free video/audio editor



## stiffandcold (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all

I'm looking for some free software to edit video and audio.

I'm explaining the context : I have to do a picture slideshow and match the image changes with the tempo of the audio.

So i have to be able to trim easily the pictures across the timeline and also be able to zoom the waveform of the audio a lot (it helps much to see the transients so you can match the images to those)

I tried Windows Movie Maker, the way it works to split the images seems like a nightmare to me.

I tried Adobe after effects. The fact that you have to hit RAM preview each time to play audio is very annoying. Also I can't seem to zoom the waveform enough. Plus, I don't have a num keypad on my laptop and it's very tedious to add markers manually.

I tried Reaper too. Didn't know it could import images haha! It was actually the closest thing to what I'm looking for. Unfortunetaly it tried to squeeze all different format of images into a certain frame size, so some images loses their original proportions and it's ugly as hell. 

I guess something like Sony Vegas would actually be the best, but I'm looking for something free and it's not an investment I'm willing to make, since this kind of work would be very occasionnal.

Any ideas?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Google search is your friend 
http://download.cnet.com/VSDC-Free-Video-Editor/3000-13631_4-75764187.html


----------



## stiffandcold (Apr 16, 2012)

I did search on google and downloaded a few other products and I didn't like them. This however looks fantastic!

Thanks a lot


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Make sure you untick any unwanted software that it may try to install. You can do this by selecting custom install. Also, I would advise running a malware checker after installing just to be sure. eg malwarebytes anti-malware or superantispyware.


----------



## stiffandcold (Apr 16, 2012)

I did uncheck the things it tried to install but still ended with malware / pop ups :/

Maybe I missed a check box or something.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Install malware bytes anti-malware and it will save you a lot of heartache. :T


----------



## stiffandcold (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep, I'm already a proud user for many years :hail:. I use the free non-real time protection though, so that's why I still caught some malware.. I ran a scan and it found a bunch of junk, but some still remains. Might just need to update MB or reboot PC though.


----------



## D_riddic (Aug 24, 2015)

I would recommend for:

Linux (Ubuntu) Video Editing and exporting - kdenlive
Audio Capturing - audacity
More advanced - ardour
A suite for everything - blende


Windows - blender (any platform really)
Video Editing - lwks

If you want to try something out in Linux, try a live CD from ubuntu

I am a Sr Blender user and tend to navigate to that. Kdenlive also gets a very strong vote from me. I hope this helps. Sorry about no links. I need to post more to get accesses to that.


----------



## stiffandcold (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check those out. I'm not running linux though.

For those that might be interested, reaper has apparently vastly improved in the video editing on version 5. Haven't played with it too much yet though.


----------



## DomingoRoberson (10 mo ago)

Video editors and audio editor mod apk provided at ModCombo will bring you premium features for free.


----------



## earningeasy123 (6 mo ago)

The going with time I read a blog, I see that it doesn't bomb me other than as much as this specific one. In like manner, I handle it was my decision to look at, anyway I genuinely accepted you would in fact have something fundamental to evaluate. All I hear is a huge store of crying about something you could fix if you were not clamoring searching for thought. smart matka


----------

